# Live-Tracking bei WhatsApp: Darf ich Kinder und Freunde überwachen?



## sascha (30 Januar 2017)

*WhatsApp kann bald Tracking: Der Messenger erhält möglicherweise eine Ortungsfunktion, über die man live den Standort seiner Freunde – oder Kinder – überwachen kann. Aber ist das überhaupt erlaubt? Ein Anwalt beantwortet die wichtigsten Fragen.*

http://www.computerbetrug.de/2017/0...darf-ich-kinder-und-freunde-ueberwachen-10408


----------



## jupp11 (31 Januar 2017)

http://www.giga.de/apps/whatsapp-fu...g-feature-ermoeglicht-verfolgen-von-freunden/


> Bevor Datenschützer und Co. aufschreien, gilt es zu betonen, dass dieses Feature *standardmäßig deaktiviert* ist. Auf Wunsch kann der Standort aber gemäß des Screenshots von @WABetaInfo wahlweise für 1, 2 oder 5 Minuten sowie auf unbegrenzte Zeit geteilt werden. Wie die konkrete Implementierung aussieht, ist zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt noch unbekannt. Ob das Feature also über eine Umgebungskarte, die die Standorte der Gruppenmitglieder darstellt, realisiert ist oder der Nutzer lediglich eine Benachrichtigung erhält, wenn sich Gruppenmitglieder nähern, ist dementsprechend unklar.


nix genaues weiß man nicht...


----------

